# Seeking a working-line breeder.



## Wolfen (Dec 26, 2009)

Hello everyone,

My husband and I are currently searching for a breeder of working-line German Shepherds. We have been looking for over 2 years now, and have been researching the breed itself and dogs in general for around 5.

We are looking for a breeder who is willing to remain in contact with us through out the dog's life, and offer advice or possibly assistance in getting into the sport of Schutzhund. We are also considering the possibility of starting a small hobby kennel, so we are looking for a breeder willing to upgrade the contract to breeding if the dog turns out to be exceptional. Either way, we want to title our dog in Schutzhund and have a 24/7 companion. We are looking for a kennel that offers home-raised puppies, and has close contact with each dog. (I have seen kennels where the owner doesn't even interact with their dogs, nor the puppies born.)

If you could offer some recommendations, It would be greatly appreciated. We are extremely picky in this case, trying to support a truly honorable breeder and find the right dog for us. We are going to dedicate the majority of our life to dogs and Schutzhund, so we need the right breeder. Also, we live in Canada and it would be fantastic if the breeder could ship a pup.

We appreciate any help, and look forward to reading some replies!

~ Angel & Rob


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, this has to be everyone's favorite subject as there are a number of us that have puppies from the same breeders. If you look under this same subject, you will see this asked many times and the same breeders recommended over and over again.

Here's my personal favorite and my breeders: Bill Kulla and Jennifer Acevedo.

http://www.kulladogs.com/


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Not sure where you are from but here is my breeder
and we talk all the time and she loves to see and hear about the pups and get pics
http://www.nordostenkennel.com


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

very promising upcoming breeding in Feb: http://www.wildhauskennels.com/litters.htm


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Just wanted to say best of luck in your search.....i'm thinking there are some good workingline breeders in Canada.....and to be honest i would stay fairly close if you can........i think its better if you can visit the kennel, talk with the breeders in person, see and interact with their breeding dogs, etc. this sight unseen puppy buying hasn't worked real well for me.....and really, in order to get a good feel for everything.you really should be there in person...................some people can have a dog sent from where ever....but i think you need the whole atmosphere in order to make the best choice......


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ElaineWell, this has to be everyone's favorite subject as there are a number of us that have puppies from the same breeders. If you look under this same subject, you will see this asked many times and the same breeders recommended over and over again.
> 
> Here's my personal favorite and my breeders: Bill Kulla and Jennifer Acevedo.
> 
> http://www.kulladogs.com/


DH and I also own a puppy (8 months old now) from Bill and Jen







and they were willing to work with me in my search even though I live in Calgary, AB. Any time that I've had questions, both Bill and Jen have been great at answering them and I keep in touch with the owners of Miya's littermates through Facebook.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

I second the suggestion for Wildhaus Kennels. Poke around a bit on their website, I think you'll find that they meet, if not go above and beyond, your requirements. They heavily socialize their puppies from birth to all sorts of stimuli, offer lifetime breeder support for all their dogs, will be as stringent about who gets their puppies as you are about which breeder you choose, and their dogs are SchH titled and handler owned and trained (which I think is very important), just to name a few. And they ship their puppies. Definitely on my short list for when I'm in the market for a puppy.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I will second Jane's suggestion for Wildhaus Kennels. I absolutely LOVE my Wildhaus pup and their dedication to the dogs they breed, to the pups they produce, to the support of the owners that are lucky enough to score a pup. Also, they are very active in Schutzhund. I have never felt a lack of commitment from Chris and Tim! 

I bought my G pup sight unseen...well physically anyway. However, I developed a solid relationship with Wildhaus through phone conversations and email contact. I spoke with other people who own Wildhaus dogs. I trusted Chris completely to pick the best pup for me and my situation. My pup is almsot 10 months old now, and I have still not gotten the opportunity to meet Chris and/or Tim, or any other Wildhaus owner in person. However, I do hope to plan a visit someday, as I would love to thank them in person for my wonderful addition! So, I think it can be done. I think if you go this route, it is imperative to develope a great relationship with the breeder. Do your research. Good luck!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have a Wildhaus pup and couldn't be happier with this breeder.
There is a yahoogroup "puplist" where everyone from the A's to the H litters stay in contact and support each other in training, titling, sharing experiences, photo albums, etc. 
So the breeder support has a huge network as well! 
There are at least 3 Wildhaus pups in Canada, and several are on the board here, all happy, well adjusted and gorgeous dogs. Some are competitive agility, SAR, and of course SchH is the dominant sport, but all are versatile and have wonderful temperaments.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

yes Jane, the yahoogroup is a very valuable asset as well. I know that if I have an issue arise that I need advice on, that all I have to do is ask. And it is nice because you can get several different looks at the situation. Everyone works together to help everyone out. It really is like a big family!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

If you researched the breed for five years with sport and possibility of starting a kennel in mind then you should have a pretty good idea regarding lines you are interested in and traits your dog should possess. Can you share such information with us? Go with chosing dogs first then the breeders since there are tons of fantastic breeders but only one that has the right dog for you.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

good point Oksana!


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I have to agree with you Oksana. There is a lot to be learned in five years.


----------



## nachtschatten (Sep 22, 2003)

Dan Juros of vom Haus Juros- in Canada, will ship and nice dogs. I know he puts the time into raising them properly and getting them out and socialized well before they go to their new homes. If you google it, he has a website.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i also agree with Oksana, the lines are the most important....do your homework.lots of it.and if you aren't good at researching lines or don't have a good idea how to go about it...get some educated help..............then start looking at breeders with the lines you decide on..........but, don't go into it blindly....if you want the right dog, it may take a while.....to come up with what your looking for...........
but seriously, i would try to stay in your own back yard if you find something near you...............then go check it out in person..........


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Think that if you visit a schutzhund club you will find that there are good working line breeders in Canada


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.carmspack.com/index.htm


----------

